# Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.



## stuffelbruns (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin

Ich plane ab nächstes Jahr vermehrt mit Oberflächenköder zu angeln. Da ich noch keinen solcher Köder besitze, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir bei der Auswahl der entsprechenden Köder eure Favoriten nennt, und wie man damit fischt.

Gefischt werden soll überwiegend auf Hecht, und evtl. auf Rapfen(sind bei uns auf dem Vormarsch).


----------



## schadstoff (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Definitiv den Skitter Pop


----------



## Raubfischzahn (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Ich habe letzte Seasion gute Erfahrung mit dem Popper von Rapalla (Skitter Pop)gemacht. Besonderts das Modell LemonFrog lief da ziemlich gut. Barsch und Hecht könnte ihm nicht wiederstehen.

Die Popper werden aus dem Handgelenk leicht über die Oberflächge gezupft so das ein Plopp zu hören ist. Man sollte zwischen den einzelnen Zupfern auch mal ne kurze Pause einlegen und wenn dann wieder angezupft wird, beißen meist die Räuber.
Hier mal ein Bildchen eines Barsches der den Popper nicht wiederstehen konnte. An diesem Tag habe ich ungelogen ca.50Barsche nur mit Poppergefangen und mein Kollege hat mit Blinker und Wobbler max.10Stück gefangen obwohl wir an der gleichen Stellen waren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

jau, schliesse mich meinen beiden "Vorrednern" an

SkitterPop, kostet nicht die Welt, einfach zu führen & fängig!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Hula Popper, Buzzbaits und Sebile Ghost Walker sind meine Lieblingsoberflächenköder. Den Skitter Pop hab ich schon seit zwei Jahren und noch nie einen Fisch damit gefangen. Hier mögen sie den überhaupt nicht.


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Maria Miss Carna ist mein Bester. Lässt sich sensationell werfen und führt sich sehr einfach. Im Prinzip wie ein Jerk mit kurzen Schlägen in die Schnur.

Der Skitter Pop gehört bei mir auch zu den Nichtsfängern. Daran siehst Du schon, dass Du eine gewisse Auswahl brauchst. Was bei den anderen geht muss bei Dir nicht unbedingt erfolgreich sein.

Was ich auch gern nehme ist der Lucky Craft Sammy. Der ist aber schon sehr speziell im Laufverhalten. Mögen nicht alle. Bei mir fängt er aber.

Ansonsten gibts bei Balzer und Spro schon recht gute Topwater"s und die kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Meine Favouriten, Illex Bowstick 130 und Illex Bonnie 128....#h


----------



## Seele (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Also ich hab mir jetzt den Illex Super Freddy Real Swim geleistet und muss sagen, der läuft mal enorm geil. Hab dieses Jahr auf nen Grauvell WTD nen Biss bekommen und bin seitdem voll infiziert


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Mein Lieblingsköder aus der "Gut & günstig"-Ecke ist der Dogy Jerk von Cormoran. Man führt ihn entweder mit leichten Zupfern aus dem Handgelenk in Walk-the-Dog-Manier an der Oberfläche oder, wenn man etwas tiefer will, mit Pausen und einzelnen Schlägen wie einen Jerkbait. An der Oberfläche hatte ich am Rhein schon einen schönen Rapfen drauf gefangen und auch schon Hechtattacken. Lässt sich auch prima werfen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## DropShotter (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Moin!

Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit dem Illex Clyde Mud Sucker gemacht! Unter anderem konnte ich diesen 75cm Rapfen damit überlisten!

Der Illex Chatterer 130 hört sich auch ganz gut an! Der scheint auch relativ einfach zu führen zu sein! 

_Der Chatterer ist ein massiger Oberflächenköder aber einer von der  leisen Sorte. Er lässt sich extrem gut werfen und eröffnet damit neue  Möglichkeiten, wenn man nicht dicht genug an die Fische herankommen  kann, oder sollte. Schon auf leisesten Zug beginnt er automatisch mit  „walk the dog“ zu marschieren, einfaches einkurbeln reicht völlig aus.  Kleine Schläge mit der Rutenspitze verursachen „splash“ an der  Wasseroberfläche. Hechte lieben diesen Köder und am besten funktioniert  er, wenn die Wasseroberfläche etwas gekräuselt ist. Ein technischer  Köder, aber sehr einfach zu bedienen._

Werde mir wohl demnächst noch den Sammy von Lucky Craft zulegen!

Schöne Grüße

DropShotter


----------



## goolgetter (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

der Illex Clyde Mud Sucker darf auch meiner Meinung nach nicht fehlen.   Macht zwar nicht so viel radau wie ein Popper, trotzdem enorm fängig. Mit dem SK POP von Illex habe ich auch schon gut gefangen.


----------



## KawangA (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

also meine favos sind der illex bonnie 95 und der moccasin. ist zwar kein reiner oberflächenwobbler aber der water monitor 95 von illex kann auch so geangelt werden das er die wasseroberfläche durchbricht.


----------



## goolgetter (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

@ KawangA

stimmt, den WaterMonitor hatte ich jetzt noch vergessen zu erwähnen.
Den kann man bei geschickter Führung auch immer wieder durch die Wasseroberfläche brechen lassen. Das übt auch einen, meiner Meinung nach, großen Reiz auf die Räuber aus.


----------



## waterwild (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Der Watermonitor läuft einfach eingekurbelt ZICK-ZACK knapp unter der Oberfläche. Lässt man ihn kurz stehen trudelt er mit kleinen Zitterbewegung nach unten.
War am LDM-Kanal bombig auf Hecht.


----------



## bazawe (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Der kleine Salmo Slider, einfach durchgekurbelt, ist bei mir der Favorit wenns auf Schied (Rapfen) geht.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## stuffelbruns (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Was haltet ihr von den Rapala X-Rap Subwalk.Läuft zwar nicht auf der Oberfläche, sonder knapp darunter.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Illex Bonnie in Wagasaki oder in diesem gelb


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Moin,
ganz klar der Illex Water Moccasin 75 (Shine Katana) der Burner auf Rapfen im Sommer.Und der Illex Bonnie 95#6


----------



## Hechtchris (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Maas marauder von Salmo


----------



## stuffelbruns (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Hat schon jemand den DOG-X von Megabass gefischt.
http://www.megabassusa.com/Dog-X Series.htm


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Ganz klar der Topwater-Productions Dreamcatcher
www.topwater-productions.de


----------



## zxmonaco (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Ich mag die Topwater produkte nicht, war damit noch nie erfolgreich und dazu denk Topwaterproduktions sie hätten das Rad neu erfunden!

 Watermonitor Top LC Sammy top
 Megabass giantdog x


Illex watermocasin läuft nicht so toll wie andere, die Comoran hatte ich nur zum test da, lauf ist gut, ähnlich sammy.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

ich würde den Cormoran nicht als öberflächenköder bezeichnen, da er sinkt und sich nicht wirklich an der Oberfläche führen lässt, sondern immer mindestens 1cm darunter. trotzdem läuft er gut und ist auch fängig.


----------



## Johnny1 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Wenn du an nem fluss fischst und es mal auf zander probieren willst,
dann kann ich dir den DAM Snake Diver empfehlen.
Echt ein top köder.
Hab mit dem besonders auf zander erfolg gehabt.
Hechte bissen ebenfalls gelegentlich im Dunkeln.
Beim ersten fisch bricht leider meist die tauchschaufel ab, aber das macht rein gar nix, er läuft auch danach wie ne eins und brachte mir biss auf biss.
Für 5,99 euro wirklich lohnend, besonders das schwarze Modell brachte erfolg.


----------



## Kotzi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Jop hab den DOG-X hier, perfekte Größe für Barsche nur gefangen habe ich mit dem noch nix da noch nicht oft gefischt, jedoch läuft der ziemlich ansprechend übers wasser.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> ich würde den Cormoran nicht als öberflächenköder bezeichnen, da er sinkt und sich nicht wirklich an der Oberfläche führen lässt, sondern immer mindestens 1cm darunter. trotzdem läuft er gut und ist auch fängig.


Wenn ich den Doggy Jerk mit kurzen, nicht zu harten Rucken recht flott reinhole, tanzt er bei mir wunderbar an der Oberfläche lang und kommt sogar aus dem Wasser. Vielleicht definieren wir "Oberflächenköder" unterschiedlich streng |kopfkrat?



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Wenn du an nem fluss fischst und es mal auf zander probieren willst,
> dann kann ich dir den DAM Snake Diver empfehlen.
> Echt ein top köder.
> Hab mit dem besonders auf zander erfolg gehabt.
> ...


Ich glaube, ich sollte meinen schwarzen Snake Diver reaktivieren. Meiner hat sogar noch eine Tauchschaufel. Hab nämlich aus einer Trennwand einer Köderbox eine neue gebastelt, nachdem die originale beim zweiten Wurf abgebrochen ist...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## stuffelbruns (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Habe mir je einen Skitter Pop in 7cm und 5 cm zugelegt plus einen Cormoran Doggy Jerk. 
Werde mir die nächsten Wochen evtl. noch ein paar andere (ILLEX, LUCKY CRAFT usw.) bestellen, wenn ich mich endlich mal entschieden habe, welche es denn werden sollen.


----------



## SR-angler (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Hallo,

ich konnte letztes Jahr einige schöne Hechte auf nen Rot/silbernen DAM Popper fangen. Am besten war aber der 95zger der meinem Kumpel nachging und nicht beißn wollte. Meinen popper wollte er dann 2m weiter doch nicht so ungeschoren Poppen lassen. 

Mfg Tom


----------



## FoREllE 97 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

ein popper oder stickbait(ca10cm) das model ist scheiß egal.


----------



## Jerkwolf (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Moin,

Rappala Skitter Walk 
und der absolute Kracher im Frühling....

Frösche!!! :m  Spro, Manns....

Unbedingt ausprobieren und immer schön durch
die Seerosen, Binsen, Kraut..

MfG


----------



## SR-angler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Hallo,

giebt es denn Frösche als Popper? Oder meinst Du die Gummiteile mit leichten Jighaken, bzw. nur mit nem normalen Haken?

Mfg Tom


----------



## stuffelbruns (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Habe soeben bei ebay einen Rapala Skitter Walk und einen Lucky Craft Sammy 100 erstanden. Bin mal gespannt was die so bringen.


----------



## davidhecht (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Ich würde dir Stickbaits empfehlen,da diese meiner Meinung nach mehr Fische als Popper bringen. Du fischst sie mit gleichmäßigen Schlägen, so dass sie im walkin-the-dog stil laufen. Bei Attacken nicht direkt anschlagen, sondern das erst tun wenn du den Fisch in der Rute spürst!

Gute Stickbaits:

Rapala skitter walk
illex water moccasin, bonnie
lucky craft sammy

(du hast ja schon obengenannte) 

Gruß David


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*



SR-angler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> giebt es denn Frösche als Popper? Oder meinst Du die Gummiteile mit leichten Jighaken, bzw. nur mit nem normalen Haken?
> 
> Mfg Tom



Vermutlich solche Frösche: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Hollow_Body_Frogs/catpage-HBF.html

Sind auch welche als "Popper" dabei.


----------



## stuffelbruns (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Bin bei ebay auf Popper von Yo-Zuri gestoßen. Die gibt es in den Ausführungen 3D, Hydro und EBA. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Ködern. Da Yo-Zuri keine Billigmarke ist, denke ich, daß diese Köder nicht die schlechtesten sein können.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

ich habe reinen 3d von yo zuri. konnten selbigen jedoch noch nicht testen. ich kann nur was zum aussehen und der verarbeitung sagen, und da ist beides tiptop. sind super verarbeitet und sehen echt lecker aus |wavey:


----------



## Novice (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Die hier genannten Oberflächenköder bedürfen einer speziellen Führung. 
Wenn du darauf keine Lust hast (macht nur mit dem richtigen Tackle Spaß, Boot wäre wohl von Vorteil und das richtige Gewässer dazu), dann nimm den Arbogast Jitterbug. Macht irre Geräusche, läuft direkt an der Oberfläche und wird einfach eingekurbelt. Gibt bei Youtube einige Videos zu dem Ding.


----------



## stuffelbruns (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Hab mal wieder bei ebay zugeschlagen, und mein Oberflächenköder-Arsenal für die kommende Saison erweitert.

2x Rapala Skitter Pop 7cm  RedHead und Firetiger#6
2x Yo-Zuri EBA Popper 5cm RedHead und Blau/Silber
1x Yo-Zuri Popper 9cm Grün/Gold
2x Lucky Craft Sammy 100 Bloody Aurora Black, Chartreuse Shad#6

Wenn ich noch günstig Sammy 65 und 85 von Lucky Craft, Bonnie, Water Monitor oder Water Moccasin von Illex oder DogX von Megabass sehe, werde ich auch noch zuschlagen. 
Ich denke dann bin ich bestens ausgerüstet.


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Mein absoluter Favorit auf Hecht an der Oberfläche ist schon ca. 80 Jahre alt und fängt immer noch :

http://www.heddonlures.com/

..............der gute , alte "Spook" in seiner einfachen Zigarrenform . 

Die meisten modernen Stickbaits habe recht laute Geräuschkugeln 'drin , von denen ich der Meinung bin , das sie oft zuviel des Guten sind , besonders an stillen Tagen , ....der "Spook" ohne Kugeln im Bauch kommt da etwas dezenter daher .

Ein anderer super Köder auf Hecht von "Heddon" ist der "Lucky13" , ebenfalls ein jahrzehntealtes Modell , ........kein reiner Oberflächenköder zwar(taucht bis ca. 0,5 Meter ab) , aber durchaus in allen Situationen für Oberflächenköder einsetzbar .

Manchmal gehen die Fische auch nicht auf reine OFläKö's , dann sind solche Teile wie der "Lucky13" Gold wert , ........man wirft ihn aus , läßt ihn etwas liegen und ruckt ihn dann leicht an und kurbelt ihn wenige Meter ein , .......läßt ihn aufsteigen ,...... wieder 1 , 2 Sekunden liegen lassen und wiederholt das Ganze .

Beim Anrucken ploppt er(Intensität je nach Kraft des Anruckens , bei stillem Wasser nur leicht anrucken , bei Wellen stärker) und geht auf Tauchstation , wobei sich vor der Schnauze eine Luftblase bildet , die auf den ersten 1 , 2 Metern in Form von kleinen Blasen ausperlt , ......das sieht dann so ähnlich aus wie die Blasenbahn eines Torpedo's , .......der Köder kommt dann in einer "wackeligen" leichten Wellenbahn herein .

Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten , das wenn man den "Lucky13" in der Flachwasserzone , über Krautbänken oder über steil abfallenden Kanten von flach auf tief(max. 2,5 m bis X Meter Tiefe) auf oben beschriebene Weise fischt und keine Attacke erfolgt , einfach kein Hecht in der Nähe ist !

Habe es auch schon einige Male beobachten können , das Hechte durch die Geräusche des Köders scheinbar auch aus größerer Entfernung angelockt werden , ........habe öfter 'mal kleine Buchten im Kiessee mit dem "Lucky13" GRÜNDLICH abgegrast und es kamen dabei gelegentlich Bisse an Stellen , wo der Köder schon mindestens zweimal vorher durchgelaufen ist !

Ein weiterer solcher Köder mit Oberflächen ,- UND Tauchaktion ist dieser hier :

http://www.luhrjensen.com/products/view-all/bass-oreno

Er macht beim Anrucken kaum Geräusche , sondern nur eine kreisförmige Welle an der Oberfläche , ...ist mehr 'was für ganz stille Tage , ..........seine Besonderheit ist , das wenn man ihn anruckt und dann NICHT einkurbelt , er fast auf der gleichen Stelle wieder auf die Oberfläche ploppt , ..............so kann man z. B. an einem bekannten oder vermuteten Unterstand eines Hechtes diesen wiederholt zum Anbiss reizen , ohne das der Köder zu schnell aus dem Gesichtsfeld des Räubers verschwindet .

Ansonsten läuft er und führt man ihn am Besten wie den oben beschriebenen "Lucky13" , ........nur das der "Bass Oreno" halt "stiller" ist und KEINE Blasenbahn beim Abtauchen zieht !

Ich weiß , ...diese drei Köder entsprechen vielleicht nicht dem Trend zu modernen und absolut realistischen Plastikködern unserer Tage , ......aber sie haben sich schon bei Generationen von Anglern bewährt und ich kann sie guten Gewissens empfehlen !

Übrigens lassen sie sich auch alle recht leicht nachbauen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Säp (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Topwater-Production Dreamcatcher, für mich bester Stickbait am Markt, angenehme Grösse, Gewicht, top Laufverhalten... Wer damit nichts fängt muss den Fehler bei sich suchen  habe auch dieses ganze Illexgedöns fängt aber bei weitem nicht so gut, Popper sind komplett abgeschrieben!


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*



Säp schrieb:


> Topwater-Production Dreamcatcher, für mich bester Stickbait am Markt, angenehme Grösse, Gewicht, top Laufverhalten... Wer damit nichts fängt muss den Fehler bei sich suchen  habe auch dieses ganze Illexgedöns fängt aber bei weitem nicht so gut, Popper sind komplett abgeschrieben!


 
#6 Für mich ebenfalls mit weitem Vorsprung der beste Oberflächenköder am Markt


----------



## CK80 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> #6 Für mich ebenfalls mit weitem Vorsprung der beste Oberflächenköder am Markt


 

In welcher Farbe am fängigsten?


----------



## Säp (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Funktionieren alle super, ich hab mich auf den Honey Bee eingeschossen, habe da auch noch keinen Unterschied festgestellt zwischen wolkig und sonnig, fängt immer und macht echt Spass, im Verhältniss hier bei uns mehr Hechte als Barsche wobei ca. jeder 3. hängt ...


----------



## zxmonaco (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Habe 3 Dreamcatcher getestet an 3 Gewässern, immer hat der Sammy und Watermocasin mit klaren Vorsprung gewonnen


----------



## Säp (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Jedem das seine, wie erklärst du dir den Vorsprung von Sammy und Watermocasin, ich finde am Dreamcatcher bei richtiger Führung das laute Geräusch wie beim Popper für ausschlaggebend in Verbindung mit dem Zickzacklauf, habe ich bei Illex und den anderen so noch nicht gehört...
Wie führst du, in eins durch oder mit Pausen?


----------



## stuffelbruns (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Sind gestern mit der Post gekommen. Habe ich für 3 € das Stück bei ebay ersteigert.

1x Yo-Zuri Hydro popper 9cm
2x Yo-Zuri EBA Popper 5cm


----------



## zxmonaco (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Die Führung ist unterschiedlich, pausen mache ich auch, der Vorteil am Sammy den kann man ernorm schnell fischen.
Wenn die bei dirs aufs Poppen stehen, dann versuch doch mal den Radscale von Deps.


----------



## tino2007 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Ich habe mir heute drei Modelle der TWP zugelegt. Konnte nicht wiederstehen!
Ich hätte da aber eine Frage:

Welche Rute nehmt ihr denn da? (ich angle meißt vom Boot aus...)
Besenstiel oder Lämmerschwanz?

Welche Schnur?

Vorfächer hab ich von TWP gekauft (titan).

Was mir auch an Topwater-Productions gefällt ist, dass ich mit meinem Kauf einem jungen Team ambitionierter Angler dabei helfen kann ihr Ding durchzuziehen und deren Mut belohnt werden muss! 
Außerdem fängt eh nur der Köder dem man vertraut.


----------



## fenriz-hc (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*



tino2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute drei Modelle der TWP zugelegt. Konnte nicht wiederstehen!
> Ich hätte da aber eine Frage:
> 
> Welche Rute nehmt ihr denn da? (ich angle meißt vom Boot aus...)
> ...




Hi Tino. Also ich hab ne DAM Calyber Spin 213. Die macht sich recht gut dafür. Die Rute sollte kurz und straff sein, nicht zu weich  in der Spitze , da sonst deine Rutenschläge nicht optimal auf den Köder übertragen werden. 

Schnur hab ich ne 0,14 von Spiderwire. Geht sich auch noch dünner.


----------



## Säp (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Fantasista Oren Ji 1,83m 10-40g funktioniert bei mir super mit 9kg Stroft GTP-R, geht aber auch günstiger gut mit z.B. der Vendetta in ähnlicher Länge glaub ich bis 25g...

2,13m wäre mir zu lang aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## stuffelbruns (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

Bin am 1. Mai sofort mit der Spinnrute auf Tour gefahren. Da bin an eine Stelle gefahren, wo keiner seine Wobbler, Spinner oder dergleichen reinwerfen möchte, weil es viel zu flach ist und einiges an Totholz im Wasser liegt.  
Da ich noch nie mit Oberflächenködern geangelt, habe ich mir gedacht das jetzt die Zeit reif ist für meine neuen "Wunderwaffen" ist. Also schnell meinen ILLEX Bonnie montiert uns rein damit ins Wasser. 
Da dieser Köder sehr einfach zu führen ist, hatte ich die Technik schnell erlernt. Und ich muß sagen, dieser Köder ich echt super. Schon nach den 7. oder 8. Wurf konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht der Saison verhaften und bin seitdem ein riesiger Fan dieser Angeltechnik.


----------



## Kunde (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Oberflächenköder. Welcher darf nicht fehlen.*

kann jemand was zu den effzett bubble poppers sagen?


----------

